# xj setup issues



## iabracing (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a '01 Cherokee sport and my father has offered me his 7' myer and epuip. The myer transfer system says I need to contact a retail shop. Can I get this to work?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If it is one of the EZ mount plows you should be able to get a mount, if it's a conventional set up you're probably out of luck.


----------



## iabracing (Dec 5, 2010)

I know it is the 7' moldboard, but how can I tell if it is the ez setup?


----------



## iabracing (Dec 5, 2010)

I know it is the 7' moldboard, but how can I tell if it is the ez setup?


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

do you have the lift frame for it ?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

EZ will have tube on each side that the pump and light rack slides into.


----------

